# 2012 Volkswagen CC reverse light problem



## chicodorosario (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi,

I'm new to the group. I recently bought a 2012 Volkswagen CC and I noticed that my right reverse light stays dim while I'm in Drive and the left side is completely off. I'm not sure if this is a common problem or not. If anybody has a fix please let me know. This is really bugging me lol. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Your trunk wiring harness may be failing.

Many times one or more of the many brown wires in the harness become fatigued from bending over many opening/closing cycles. It’s a poor design on the part of VW to be sure. They may have gotten better results with ultra-fine stranded copper wire. The wire they used has medium strands that can break after many bending cycles.

Watch here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xva3eoVgCq8

Here is the replacement part for cars with back-up cameras: 3C8971182F

Cost is about $115 http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/produ...C8971182F.html

If you have a car that is not equipped with a reverse camera, you’ll want one of the flavors shown here: https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen...Harness/Trunk/



OR, you can re-solder or butt splice the broken wires back together. Depends on the level of effort you want to go through.



lots of photos here on people that replaced their failed harness:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...era-and-ligths


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

I just swapped out my trunk harness. Fairly straightforward. Swapping out connectors was tricky, just don't shut the trunk if you have completed the swap. It'll disable trunk access thru the latch, key & driver side door switch. 

If anyone had any suggestion on how to clear the dash service light, holler. Brake lights, reverse lights all seem to work. 

Would it mean I have another light that needs to be replaced???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

It could be normal wear of the harness, as others have suggested. Or it could be the result of a shoddy repair after the car was rear ended. In my view this is more likely, and quite common on many cars. Either way, the harness needs to be repaired.


----------

